# Pickup racks for cats?



## michael_mcc1 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting one of the adjustable pickup rack systems to haul my 14' Sotar for some trips rather than trailering it. Anyone have any experience or preferences? What do you like/dislike about your setup?


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

I built one out of lumber for way less and carpeted it and I love it.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been carrying my cat boat frame's on top of my pickup camper shell off and on for years.

Depending on the frame and rack design, it may well be easier to load if you have another person to help but it is not a big deal either way.

Right now I have a yakima set of bars on my shell and yakima makes a roller bar that extends out over the back of the rack a bit. I can load / unload racks and canoes pretty easy with the roller bar. Just lift up one end to the roller bar, move to the end of the rack / canoe pick up and push and the deal is done.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

My group will regularly put smaller rafts / cat boats that are inflated on racks but only for short distances. Takes help to get the boat's on and tie down is critical. Keep the speed way down as well. We do this all the time when day tripping on the ARK in CO.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

If you have a light weight cat, no reason it won't work. I load my 10 ft Outcast that way all the time. My big 16' cat would be a chore to get it up on top of a pickup rack , then you would have to unload and rig, etc . I find with a big boat you use it a lot more if you can keep rigged and ready on a trailer. I can launch my 80% rigged cat on a mutli-day trip in less than 2 minutes. Not always possible to find space for a trailer but they sure are nice


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Frame only works pretty good on top of my rack.

I have put fully aired up rafts and cat boats on top of my shell rack and the air resistance is big time. I would only go a short distance with a fully aired up boat on top of my truck.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

14 foot legends on a 5.6 foot pick up truck bed with a 12 wave destroyer on top.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

This rack is three years old. Built it out of 2x4 and painted it black. It is screwed together and it has served me well. The commercial racks have two cross bars. I think they would wear on a set of tubes. This one has eight foot carpeted boards. It is set up high off the bed so the tubes can slide up over the cab and not have so much hanging off the back. I strap the boats together and then x strap the bottom boat to the points inside the bed to keep the rack from moving side to side going down the road. I have hauled cats for many miles like this. Keep the tubes off the cab or they will rub the paint off. If you want some more pictures off this easy to build rack let me know.

If you have an eight foot bed then the rack build gets much easier.


----------

